# Getting Houston Vietnamese Channel onto your HR20-700



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Is it possible to get all those vietnamese channel using the OTA option onto the HR20-700? I have try to scanned it like 5 times and not once those channel get into the receiver but it works fine if I scans it using my TV tuner. After the scan, it ask for 2ndary zipcode, I am not sure what to put there. Any one has any suggestion, please help. Thank-you.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

A 2ndary zip code would be for a 2ndary market. For example, if you were b/w Houston and San Antonio, you could use a zip for Houston as your primary and a zip for San Antonio for your 2ndary and possibly pick up both OTA.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If the channel is not listed in the DirecTv database, you will not be able to pick it up on the HR20-700. The station will need to provide listings to Tribune Media (Zap2it or TitanTv), after which DirecTv will add it to their guide data.

Another option is to add a secondary zip code for a city which has a station on the SAME PHYSICAL CHANNEL as the one you are wanting to watch. If for example, the station you want is transmitting on channel 30, subchannel 2, you could add in any other city that also has a station transmitting on channel 30 subchannel 2. The guide data will be wrong, but you will be able to set up manual records. Check http://www.w9wi.com for a listing by channel of other cities matching your wanted channel.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

All the channels I wanted list Houston as their home so I am assuming that these channels are not on DTV database. Can I call them and ask them to added manually?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You can call the station, or Tribune (the tv guide company DirecTv uses) but it wont do any good to call DirecTv... If the station doesnt supply a guide to Tribune, DirecTv would not be able to add it, since it would not have any guide data to add.

What station and call letters are you trying to get? Maybe I can find you a secondary zip that will work.


----------

